# c section due to breech and bicornuate uterus



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Went to hospital today for 36 week scan. When I had follicle tracking on clomid I was told i had heart shape uterus. This has never been mentioned in all other scans 12w and 20w.
My midwife has always said baby head down but today at scan found out baby breech, So she must have been feeling wrong!!!!
I have a date for c section and am totally in shock!
Im so scared - mainly about staying in hospital for so long, not being able to do lots of movements eg lifting baby.
Also what happens if I go into labour before hand, my section booked at 39 weeks..
I am also rhesus negative, this wont be a problem will it?
Can you also tell me what the difference between discharge and a show is?
I have been having a snotty discharge kind of clear/ green but no blood.

Silly question it says I need to remove all nail varnish doeas that mean calgel nails(organic).


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, first of all, try and relax! Don't be too harsh on your midwife, it's quite easy to mis-diagnose a baby's position, especially with a bicornuate uterus and sometimes, it's not picked up until in the throes of labour.  

A c section is really not as bad as you are expecting.  Although your ideal situation would be to have a normal delivery, the pain relief that is given now following c sections is excellent, and you will be much more mobile than you would expect.  Usually, if everything is going well for you and your baby, you can go home from as little as 3 days.  I had a c section myself, and I mostly felt limited in the morning when I'd been in bed, and got stiff.  Once you start moving around, and loosen up, it's just like having a slight stitch in your stomach.  You will be restricted in doing things such as driving for 6 weeks, and not doing any hoovering or pushing heavy prams etc.  If you happen to go into labour before your date for c section, you will just have the c section at that time.

Being rhesus negative should not be a problem in any way.  Oncve your baby is born they may take blood from the cord once the placenta is delivered or from baby (I'm not sure about Nottingham, everywhere does things differently) and a sample of blood from you. If your baby is rhesus positive, you will be given an injection of Anti D, which prevents your body from amking antibodies against any future pregnancies that you may have.  If you baby is rhesus negative, nothing is usually done (as I say, everywhere differs).  The staff in hospital will keep a close eye on your baby.

Genereally, when you have a show, it's a really thick mucusy plug, that's often difficult to wipe away, as there is so much of it.  If your discharge continues to be a green colour, it would be worth letting your midwife know at your next visit, as she may wish to take a swab to check for any infection.

Lastly, although you don't ideally want a c section, it is the safest way to deliver your baby in this situation.  More and more hospitals are ensuring that this mode of delivery is just as fulfilling an experience for you and your partner as any other.  Your baby can be shown to you before the cord is even cut, and you can then see the sex for yourself.  You can also have skin to skin contact whilst on the theatre table with your baby to keep your baby warm and promote bonding.  The staff on the ward are there to help you and are used to dealing with c sections, so you will get plenty of support.  Try as much as you can to enjoy the experience,  it is a wonderful one.  (On the plus side, you get to keep your pelvic floor in good nick!!!!

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

